# Advice on a massive decision



## Lamps (22 Apr 2008)

Heres my situation and I’d like some advice/your thoughts please!

Last year went to Oz with 2 mates, loved it, didn’t want to come home but had a gf here so after my 3month visa expired home I came. Came home, weeks later, broke up with the gf, couldn’t find a job I my field (they’re really hard to get at the moment) so ended up temping in one of the government bodies.

Here I am 4 months later still temping in this role, had interviews a few weeks ago (there was 300 applications made for this job) did the interviews and came first on the panel (id say largely enough cos I work here and am good at my job, but the other 6 temps didn’t even make it to interview). Now I love the job, its handy/flexible and im good at it, but the money is crap as its a clerical officer role. I’ll be formally offered the job this week so have to get my skates on and decide what I want to take it.

Meanwhile, the 2 mates I left in Sydney have got jobs in our line of work, look like they’re going to get sponsored, are earning nice big $58k salaries and basically having a good time. They’re saying I’ll have no problem finding a job out there and to come back out etc

Now I’m stuck in 2 minds, I like my job here and life is handy outside of that, but I know it’s a dead end job that will go nowhere, Oz could be great but the grass isn’t always greener. Like 2 year ago after college I left Dublin and moved to London, hated It so much and came home after 6months. It wasn’t really that I missed Dublin (although did miss the place), but I missed my girlfriend and came home every couple of weeks for the weekend, so that probably hampered my settling down over there. 

People say you only regret the things you don’t do, well going to London was the worst regret of my life and I’m afraid of going through that again.

What do yis think?


----------



## camel (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

Weird. I think the board is screwed up. I replied to this post earlier today (as did other posters) yet it disappeared and has now resurfaced!! For the record Lamps, I say...go.


----------



## mercman (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

Whether iy's right or wrong, you will never forgive yourself. On your bike Possom


----------



## extopia (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

Yeah, why die a slow death in the civil service? Do what you love doing, and emigration broadens the mind anyway. Put your London experience behind you - you were probably too young at that time.


----------



## PM1234 (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

So you get the job here and your options are: 

a) You have a relatively 'safe' job (nothing guaranteed) and a 'handy' life.
b) You go back to Oz (a place you loved) and get a job in your field.

Fast forward two years........

You are in your Irish office job. By now you have settled in. The job is ok. You're going nowhere fast but somewhere down the line you might get a promotion. But you're bored senseless. 

You have remained in contact with your two friends who have equally settled into their jobs and tell you that their jobs have become just as routine as yours. But as well as chatting about their jobs, they talk about Oz, travelling, climate, new experiences etc

What I'm trying to say (in a very long winded way) is that life is more than a job. Who knows - maybe you'll go and gain more experience in your field to enable you to jump a few steps on the ladder when/if you return. 

Best of luck!


----------



## StaroftheSea (22 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

i say go as well! you can always come back and it doesn't sound like your in love with this new job...


----------



## Lamps (23 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

Yep the thread was deleted cos it contained "profanties", i think i called my ex something (im still bitter about it!), so if you need to reply again please do!

Everyone says go, its not that easy just to uproot your enitre life and move somewhere, but i am young free and single and have a few quid together. But tbh i am happy enough here at the moment, have good friends, social life, the job is grand (although going nowhere quick). 

But a few years out in Oz would do my career the world of good, plus a potential better lifestlye, more money, new life etc

Just unsure at the moment, the thought of leaving everything in Ireland (which could potentially be forever) is a tough one, at least with London I was able to come home every few weeks, wont be doing that in Oz


----------



## mathepac (23 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

Lamps, looking at your posts in another thread you have some stuff you need to sort out before making a major decision, I think.

My suggestion is to take the clerical officer job, settle your other outstanding business, then and only then decide what you want to do long-term.

You are young as you say, "So What's Another Year?" as Jonny Logan used to sing.


----------



## Guest117 (23 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

Lamps

My advice is that if you are fairly sure your friends are staying down under for a while maybe you should join them.

However you have to be fairly confident in landing that job down there. What happened last time - why could you not get a job   ---   Think it through and talk to buddies down there re job prospects and sponsorship prospects

Good Luck


----------



## PM1234 (23 Apr 2008)

*Re: Advice on a mssive decision*

Lamps - just read some of your previous posts also as well as your updated post in which you refer to leaving Ireland potentially "forever". Life is rarely that black or white (fortunately). Don't put yourself under so much pressure. Timing is key to your decision. As Mathepac and Badge55 have already said - alleviate your worries by doing your research re employment etc first. Talk to your solicitor and your Dad re alternatives to the other things going on in your life. 

But ultimately follow your heart. Carpe diem!


----------



## Mpsox (23 Apr 2008)

A$58k works out at around €35k in Euro, don't know about the tax in Aus, but how would that compare against what you are currently on, is it worth going to Aus for the difference

you also don't say what your field is, curious as to what it is? if you can't get a job now, what is the prospect of getting a job in the area in a few years time when you return from Aus with some experience?

I Lived in London for 10 years, never regretted going but I never regretted coming home either. It wasd easier when I was young and sharing a house with "the lads" but the older you get, the more your priorities change. I saw too many young Irish people drinking everything they had in London and having a ball, and then hitting 30 and finding themselves still renting, with no savings and career

Think this through carefully, decide if you want to go to Aus for the craic or to go and better your career. 

As for the Civil Service, nothing to say you can't out your head down, perhaps study more, get some promotions and take those nice benchmarking pay rises


----------



## bamboozle (23 Apr 2008)

Don’t the civil service provide some scheme where if you work  2 or 3 years with them you can then take 1 year off to ‘travel’ and they will hold your job for you?


----------



## askU (23 Apr 2008)

If you were to go to Oz and gain experience (for 2-3years) you always have the option of coming home and getting a similar role with the work experience behind you ( ..will look good on the CV) ....?


----------



## Staples (23 Apr 2008)

bamboozle said:


> Don’t the civil service provide some scheme where if you work 2 or 3 years with them you can then take 1 year off to ‘travel’ and they will hold your job for you?


 
Yes. the term is "career breaks".  It would depend on the policy of whichever government body the OP is working in.


----------



## Cheeus (23 Apr 2008)

I've seen so many friends live abroad over the years and sometimes I've thought I'd like to join them. Now a lot of them would like to be back home but find they haven't the social network here they once had and they'd find it too weird to come back.

I'm really glad now that I never did more than a few months abroad at a time. The friends I have here are for life and that's priceless. I still travel - best of both worlds.


----------



## lavenderice (23 Apr 2008)

You have to make the decision based on what you will leave behind here if you are not leaving behing a relationship(which would be a real reason to stay). If you really want to make another trip to oz you should do so and get it out of your system. Then you can come back to Ireland and settle have a family etc. Jobs in the civil service are jobs for life and are secure, which will be something harder to come by in the next few years, and you may not be able to come back to a good job.


----------



## tilly1 (23 Apr 2008)

Im am also in a clerical officer in the civil serivce.. VERY BORING, but to handy... and so many perks!!  Ive also been to Australia for 2 years and worked there..   Why dont you wait to be made permanent and then apply for a career break??? They hand  them out like thers no tomorrow!!! That means that you can take a years unpaid leave and try australia out..  IF it works out, brilliant, and if it doesnt, than at least you've your job to come back to...


----------



## Lamps (23 Apr 2008)

Just want to clear this up a bit as some people seem to be getting confused. 
I didn’t stay in Oz last time as I had a girlfriend at the time back here in Ireland (long term) so needed to come home. The other 2 lads didn’t, left Oz and re-entered on 1 year working visas. Dossed around a bit more, applied for 1 job each in our field, we’re given the jobs straight away after brief interviews (such is the demand) and are now working away as happy as larry. I have a better degree than both (first class honours as opposed to their 2.2’s) plus I have my years experience in London, which they don’t. So I reckon I’ll have no problem getting a job, plus their bosses/HR people have asked them were any of their college mates interested in jobs and sponsorship!

$58k although not a lot in euro terms, will nearly have the same spending power as someone earning 58keuro here in Ireland, so in real terms I’ll be a lot better off over there. It’s not really about the money anyway, its about gaining really good work experience and life experience.

Friends wise, to be honest I don’t have tonnes that many here in Ireland anymore. Made most of my mates in college and due to the job market for our qualification most have emigrated – England/Scotland/Canada etc and lost a good few with my breakup. I’ve grown apart from most of my childhood friends, and the mates still here are all thinking of going to Oz to! 

I have no interest in retraining or going back to study at the moment, maybe sometime in the future.

So basically I’d be a bit mad to leave at this current time, wait till I sort out my court case then go. I feel the next 9months or so is going to be such a waste career/life wise though….


----------



## Flax (23 Apr 2008)

I would go to Oz. Worst case scenario you come back to Ireland and find another boring clerical job.


----------



## z103 (23 Apr 2008)

Old, but true alice springs to mind. 
"A job in the hand is worth two in the Bush."


----------



## camel (23 Apr 2008)

Court case? Did I miss something?


----------



## Joe1234 (23 Apr 2008)

tilly1 said:


> Im am also in a clerical officer in the civil serivce.. VERY BORING, but to handy... and so many perks!!



Like using the internet at 12.19 on a Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## Lamps (23 Apr 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Like using the internet at 12.19 on a Wednesday afternoon!



Obviously he was on lunch 

I think  thats it, worse case i come back and temp again till i find something.


----------



## Joe1234 (23 Apr 2008)

Lamps said:


> Obviously he was on lunch



Must have been


----------



## Megan (23 Apr 2008)

camel said:


> Court case? Did I miss something?



http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=80374 
This is his post re a court case.


----------



## scatriona (24 Apr 2008)

Lucky you Lamps!

I would go for a year or more and see how you get on, no-one will force you to stay there if you get tired of the place! Also, if you're in your 20's then why not? Plenty of time to get serious later!!
Have you a job arranged already as you will need sponsorship?

S


----------



## girlno9 (24 Apr 2008)

Go, go, go. In years to come you will regret it if you don't. Opportunities present themselves for a reason.


----------



## Lamps (24 Apr 2008)

scatriona said:


> Lucky you Lamps!
> 
> I would go for a year or more and see how you get on, no-one will force you to stay there if you get tired of the place! Also, if you're in your 20's then why not? Plenty of time to get serious later!!
> Have you a job arranged already as you will need sponsorship?
> ...



Dont have a job yet, but 2 councils in Perth have been in contact with me (my mates work at them and they said i may be intrested), asking me to consider them if i do go down under. and even if it did take a while, i could temp my way around the west coast of Oz for a few months 

looks like i'll have to stick around till my case is sorted though. I just hope in the meantime circumstances dont change ie. I dont fall in love here, the job market in oz crashes, sponsership rules change etc


----------

